
Dotsies: a font that uses dots instead of letters - progval
http://dotsies.org/
======
ahmedfromtunis
I like the idea, but I guess the learning curve would be very steep. Plus,
people would have to learn two scripts: one for trying, the other for
scribbling (which, IMHO, would only disappear once telepathic UI are stable
enough).

